# free google voice app



## rbbyrbsn (Jan 15, 2010)

is there  not free app in amazon app store in one app


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rbbyrbsn--

I'm not real familiar with Google Voice, but, to work with the Fire, most of the Google apps have to be sideloaded from Google Play and many will not work unless you root the device or install other Google framework apps first.  And Google Play is not accessible to the Fire unless you root it.

More people will jump in, I'm sure.

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never used the talk portion but I used to text through Google Voice on my original fire just fine. I got the apk myself from my phone but 1mobile & the like should work 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supreme_D (Jan 16, 2013)

Can S-Voice be used on Kindle Fire?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

You might want to check on 1mobile or XDA. There may be a version of Google Voice that will work without having to have Google Framework loaded. It will let you check voicemail and send text messages via your Google Voice number.

Another app to look for is GrooveIP. I'm not sure if it works with the Fire/HD, but it lets you make and receive phone calls (over wifi) from your tablet using your Google Voice number.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm surprised people use voice apps, especially on hand held stuff - the device is in your hand, how much easier do you want it?! Plus id probably end up upsetting my decives with how much I swear at them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I'm surprised people use voice apps, especially on hand held stuff - the device is in your hand, how much easier do you want it?! Plus id probably end up upsetting my decives with how much I swear at them!


I admit I've never gotten the attraction of talking TO a device. Like a phone. Whenever I've heard a person using voice recognition it seems like they say the name 3 or 4 times before the thing knows what they're talking about. I can have found the person's name and be dialing by then. Even faster if it's one of my saved favorites. 

But, I guess that just proves that everyone is different!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Supreme_D said:


> Can S-Voice be used on Kindle Fire?


More than likely not.


----------

